# Best current sites in porn.



## vortrit (Mar 4, 2012)

Post your links please.


----------



## SFW (Mar 4, 2012)

A cheap, digital recorder strategically placed within the confines of a ladies restroom will trump anything you can watch on redtube.


GICH!


----------



## theCaptn' (Mar 4, 2012)

DRSE nut-cam is available online!


----------



## dgp (Mar 4, 2012)

Free Porn, Sex, Tube Videos, XXX Pics, Porno Movies - XNXX.COM


----------



## Ezskanken (Mar 4, 2012)

Any site with Lichelle Marie on it, fuck I loose a lot of sperm to her vids!   



Speaking of which, I need to hit up my HCG...


----------



## vortrit (Mar 6, 2012)

dgp said:


> Free Porn, Sex, Tube Videos, XXX Pics, Porno Movies - XNXX.COM



Nice work, son!


----------



## OfficerFarva (Mar 6, 2012)

Free Porn Videos - XVIDEOS.COM

Tube8 :: Free Sex Videos - The Free Porn Tube Video Site

Mad Sex Tube. Mexico sex tube movies, porn xxx tube, workout streaming porno videos, mexico xxx

Free Young All Porn Videos - XXX Teen All Tube, All Movies

xHamster's Free Porn Videos


----------



## Tuco (Mar 6, 2012)

Xnxx.com
Tubegalore.com

All you'll ever need


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Mar 6, 2012)

xnxx.com
youjizz.com

ONLY 2 YOU'LL EVER NEED.


----------



## pitbullguy0101 (Mar 7, 2012)

motherless.com for the win


----------



## redz (Mar 7, 2012)

xvideos.com does the trick


----------



## TonyMack (Mar 7, 2012)

pitbull915 said:


> xnxx.com
> tubegalore.com
> 
> all you'll ever need



^^^ +1


----------



## ckcrown84 (Mar 7, 2012)

4tube.com 

is boss


----------



## Paramour (Mar 7, 2012)

vortrit said:


> Post your links please.


 
How come you can't look up your own shit?

You indolent, pussy-repelling, cawk-biter.


----------



## Watson (Mar 8, 2012)

sunporno.com

full length movies, really free


----------



## davethewave (Mar 8, 2012)

heres some fitness chick

http://www.iafd.com/person.rme/perfid=BobbiJean/gender=f/Bobbi-Dean.htm
http://www.pinkems.com/galleries/2010/4/milf-seeker-bobbi-dean-opens-her-flower-for-two/
http://www.milfseeker.com/trailer/8164/?revid=1000&trailerQuality=5&device=pc


----------



## Crono1000 (Mar 8, 2012)

for some reason few people know about myfreepaysite.com

that's the internet's bottemless bucket of porn.  I don't even look at porn much these days, but in my hey-day I could spend hours on a site like this and still not see everything


----------



## ManInBlack (Mar 9, 2012)

nuvids.com


----------



## Watson (Mar 9, 2012)

post ur gf, stolen vids, etc

iyottube.com


----------



## DecaConstruction (Mar 9, 2012)

......bosses cell phone


----------



## 32bulkcycle (Mar 14, 2012)

I like BangBros.com & Yourmomtossedmysalad.com


----------



## Conofvis (Mar 14, 2012)

arionmovies.com
video-one.com
pornoxo.com
newbigtube.com
tubepornfever.com


----------



## hej (Mar 12, 2013)

Probably Porn torrents on TPB, which indexes the porn torrents on pirate bay with screens.


----------



## Gregzs (Mar 28, 2013)

Here Are America’s Porn Habits, State by State | Betabeat

Porn search engine PornMD has done a great public service. Using data gleaned from its platform, which allows users to search sites like Pornhub, YouPorn and XTube for whatever pornographic topic their genitals desire, PornMD has created an interactive infographic that maps global sexual interest trends.New York?s top search terms are pretty typical: ?College,? ?MILF? and ?massage? rank as the top three. States in the high plains like Minnesota, North and South Dakota, Nebraska and Wyoming seem to really enjoy searching for ?creampie.? Florida, which is arguably both the worst and best state ever, is surprisingly tame, given its antics: ?teen,? ?college? and ?milf? rank as its top three.

USA as a whole prefers ?milf,? ?teen,? and ?college,? proving once and for all that age ain?t nothin? but a number. Europe is slightly kinkier than us puritanical American prudes. Hungary?s number one search is ?facial? and Iceland?s is ?teenagers fucking.? But Romania takes home the kink prize: its number one is ?mom and son.?

The study was conducted over a six month period, so we assume the results are rather fluid. We eagerly anticipate the day ?robot sex? cracks the top 10. Singularity, ahoy!

Global Internet Porn Habits Infographic | PornMd Sex Search


----------



## seyone (Mar 29, 2013)

I like xhamster.com


----------



## rwm088 (Mar 30, 2013)

Mr. Stiff and Nudevista are two good ones. I'm trying to cut down on mine to be honest...I have a BAD porn habit and it is not healthy.


----------



## Jdubs (Mar 31, 2013)

www.pornhub.com best of the best


----------



## 99raptor (Apr 9, 2013)

Nice


----------



## Liquidex (Apr 9, 2013)

Fuq.com

fuck all other sites filled with virus and advertisements


----------



## Watson (Apr 9, 2013)

chickswithdicks.com


----------



## Adrian21 (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice ones. My favorite is xxxduck, all sorts of videos and no bullshit:
Free Porn Search - XXX Duck


----------



## 99raptor (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice


----------



## G3 (Apr 23, 2013)

A warning my brothers, there was an article on MSN the other day answering the question "Do all Porn Sites put Malware onto your computer?"  They went on to say that less than a 2% chance exists that you would get viruses or malware from most common sites but they named TWO that stuck with me,  "XHamster" and "PornHub" had over a 40% chance of computer infection.   Scary


----------



## CG (Apr 23, 2013)

Www.xnxx.com


----------



## CG (Apr 23, 2013)

Or backpage.com


----------



## KelJu (Apr 23, 2013)

Currently, xhamster.com trumps all. They have the best search interface.


----------



## Genetikfightr (Apr 23, 2013)

KelJu said:


> Currently, xhamster.com trumps all. They have the best search interface.



X2!


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Intense (Apr 23, 2013)

99raptor said:


> Nice





99raptor said:


> Nice



Strong bump to double post ratio in a porn thread.


----------



## CG (Apr 24, 2013)

Intense said:


> Strong bump to double post ratio in a porn thread.



Lol porn threads.


----------



## HialeahChico305 (Apr 24, 2013)

vortrit said:


> Post your links please.



Hairy palms vortrit is what they call him!


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 24, 2013)

Griffith said:


> post ur gf, stolen vids, etc
> 
> iyottube.com



Gonna check it out


----------



## 99raptor (Jun 8, 2013)

nice


----------



## LightningRod (Jun 8, 2013)

Xnxx, hands down. Or up. Or stroking.


----------



## Diesel618 (Jun 8, 2013)

I like gaycnn.com myself..


----------



## the_predator (Jun 9, 2013)

99raptor said:


> nice


^nice


----------



## seyone (Jun 9, 2013)

I like xhamster.com . I like that I can watch the main site, rather than the mobile version from my phone. Great for spanking on the go.


----------



## Theboss (Jun 9, 2013)

*best porn*

Anything with John holmes because he is white and has the biggest cock in the world.So I fantisize its me rucking them black women saying take that black beach.And anything with Anne swartz because she deepthroats the biggest cocks.She is like a magician or something.Abrasive cadabra holistic pokis.Now you see it now you dont.


----------



## seyone (Jun 9, 2013)

IM covers all of your tranny porn and cawk pic needs.


----------



## wonderfulchick (Jul 19, 2014)

I found an awesome webcam site that has lots of sexy babes doing free live cam shows at http://bit.ly/mysexywebcam


----------



## CG (Jul 21, 2014)

wonderfulchick said:


> I found an awesome webcam site that has lots of sexy babes doing free live cam shows at http://bit.ly/mysexywebcam






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uberdawg (Jul 22, 2014)

http://www.myfreepaysite.com/

http://www.xvideos.com/


----------



## Romeburning (Jul 23, 2014)

Some nice sites but more options are needed. 

neatmovies.com

maturetube.com

hardsextube.com


----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2014)

I have been trying to jerk off as little as possible, but when I just can't take it any longer I have been going to motherless lately. There is some really good old vs young porn there. There is something extra perverted about a 50 year old dude knocking out the pussy of some dumb 18 year old skank.


----------



## basskiller (Jul 23, 2014)

xvideos.com 
xhamster.com  

Myfreepaysite sucks as far as load time, toggling back and forth and they just don't upload new content as fast as they should


----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2014)

basskiller said:


> xvideos.com
> xhamster.com
> 
> Myfreepaysite sucks as far as load time, toggling back and forth and they just don't upload new content as fast as they should




They have had the same content for over 8 years.


----------



## Mistakang (Jul 23, 2014)

Tuco said:


> Xnxx.com
> Tubegalore.com
> 
> All you'll ever need


Tubegalore will make hours seem like minutes....

You will find yourself looking at Abbas, midgets....short hair women..bodybuilding women....


----------



## KelJu (Jul 23, 2014)

G3 said:


> A warning my brothers, there was an article on MSN the other day answering the question "Do all Porn Sites put Malware onto your computer?"  They went on to say that less than a 2% chance exists that you would get viruses or malware from most common sites but they named TWO that stuck with me,  "XHamster" and "PornHub" had over a 40% chance of computer infection.   Scary




Yeah sure, if you are a moron and click on shit without thinking. You can get malware from cnn.com.


----------



## LLGoodD (Jul 24, 2014)

Allow me to introduce the best in amateur blowjobs http://www.clips4sale.com/78419 featuring the best dicksucker in the world, Dominican Lipz


----------



## DavidNBrooks (Aug 24, 2014)

As I told in another post I think its http://pornhub.com and also http://bestpornsites.me. But they all are nothing in front of bravoteens, bravoteens is a wonderful site.


----------



## CarlFow (May 31, 2017)

My favorite premium porn sites are collected on http://premiumpornsites.net/


----------



## Luxx (Jun 1, 2017)

Titshits.com


----------

